# Username change?



## MeyvnDrew (Nov 12, 2008)

Can I change my username? I was dumb and put my band name in my username, and now I'm not in that band anymore.  Since there's already at least one Drew on here, rename me drooster. Thanks!


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2008)

My name is Drew, and I think I approve of this message.  Someone hook him up.


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 12, 2008)

Crap, I hope that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Drew, long time no see!

(not you, Drew)


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 13, 2008)

MeyvnDrew said:


> Can I change my username? I was dumb and put my band name in my username, and now I'm not in that band anymore.  Since there's already at least one Drew on here, rename me drooster. Thanks!



I'd love to help you out, but there's still some changes that havent been corrected in the mod CP and as such none of the mods can change names/titles right now. Sorry.


----------



## drooster (Nov 13, 2008)

No worries, I just created a new account - you can delete the other one.



> Hey Drew, long time no see!



Hey Rick! How's the austin music scene treating ya?


----------



## Alex (Nov 13, 2008)

MeyvnDrew said:


> Can I change my username? I was dumb and put my band name in my username, and now I'm not in that band anymore.  Since there's already at least one Drew on here, rename me drooster. Thanks!


PM me the username you'd like changed to.


----------

